# 2011 nec handbook??



## knowledge_is_power (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello im new here to this forum been doing electrical work for 10 years and im in the process of buying a 2011 codebook and taking a journeyman's prep coarse and i was wanting to know if they allowed the 2011 handbook to take the test or will they only allow the regular codebook?? Id like the handbook i guess they say it has pictures and explains things in better detail, thanks in advance guys!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

knowledge_is_power said:


> Hello im new here to this forum been doing electrical work for 10 years and im in the process of buying a 2011 codebook and taking a journeyman's prep coarse and i was wanting to know if they allowed the 2011 handbook to take the test or will they only allow the regular codebook?? Id like the handbook i guess they say it has pictures and explains things in better detail, thanks in advance guys!


 
For testing purposes, IMO, I think you're better with the code book and not hand book. The commentary in the handbook is not enforcable.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowledge_is_power said:


> Hello im new here to this forum been doing electrical work for 10 years and im in the process of buying a 2011 codebook and taking a journeyman's prep coarse and i was wanting to know if they allowed the 2011 handbook to take the test or will they only allow the regular codebook?? Id like the handbook i guess they say it has pictures and explains things in better detail, thanks in advance guys!


 Up here it is just the regular code book that is allowed I've never read about any state that allowed that.,But you should contact your state board of electricians and ask them.

Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Up here it is just the regular code book that is allowed I've never read about any state that allowed that.,But you should contact your state board of electricians and ask them.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


 
State board of electricians?? Shouldn't he be contacting the testing agency?:blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You need to ask your testing agency what is allowed. The ones I have been to only allow code book. No pitchures please.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> State board of electricians?? Shouldn't he be contacting the testing agency?:blink:


In my state State board of electricians examiners make the rules on taking the test.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Here ya go.

https://candidate.psiexams.com/bull...actionname=83&bulletinid=350&bulletinurl=.pdf

Open book 2011 NEC PSI Computer Exam.


----------



## rbaduy_tata (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm taking the SP-PH at psi testing center on Nov 07, 2012. What kind of test? More in computation like motors, wires, and overloads. Thank you....


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't use the handbook to take the test. Handbook gives you 3 times as many pages you have to look through to find the answer.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

I absolutely agree that you're better off bringing a code book not the handbook. While the handbook has pictures, it also does not have everything you may need on the test inside. Pictures are great...but for your exam you will definitely want your code book. Here in NYC it's closed book, but CT and other nearby jurisdictions allow open book ONLY if that book has no markings in it or tabs on the outside.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Test*

Well in our state you cant use the hardback because it has examples just about every page you turn to. We can only use the paper back .

But before you go if you walk into your local county building dept they will give you a list of what they accept at the test .

I took a test 20 years ago so it maybe a little different but I took two paperbacks one with tabs for calculations and one with tabs for questions .
in Florida you could take the Electricians Handbook funny it was allowed and 
it had all the formulas inside . Don't write in you book they make you erase or take out the pages . Your only allowed one book on the table at one time with a calculator that's it . 

Its closed book first then second part is open book in florida block test .

To swap books during the test you put your hand up and the proctor lets you 
pick up the one on the floor . Plus they look in your book before the test if your going to cheat they know before you start so good luck .

Iam glad that crap is over with if I need or have trouble code wise today I go on MH and ask because hes from florida and we all know were better than the guys from up north . Mikie gives the best answers this forum no one can give you a direct answer there all smart talk & joke timers . 
Sorry I just could not pass that remark up guys :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

